Ask HN: Did HN remove the barrier to upvoting posts older than 15 days? - edotrajan
======
edotrajan
Previously, I wasn't able to upvote old posts of user, if I did upvote it'd
redirect to add to my favorite posts. Now, the upvote button upvotes.

Did the change came recently ?

~~~
dang
Yup, last night. Upvotes after the time window has expired are now recorded,
but they still don't alter the point total. From a user point of view the only
effect should be that you'll see the upvote arrow disappear (i.e. the standard
indication that you upvoted this item). We'll see how this works for a while.
If there are unintended consequences we might revert it.

We did this because users seemed to dislike being told that voting on an item
was closed. Before we added that message, the software used to just silently
drop votes on old items and no one complained. It was an interesting case of
giving more info leading to a worse experience.

